# I really hate it when.........



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I launch a snot rocket, and it flips up and sticks to my glasses.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I sneeze and my dentures fly out :mrgreen:


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

I cast and my pole snaps in half!!!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I reach in the cooler to get a cold beer and they are all gone.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I gamble on a fart and lose.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

I bet on someone elses gambled fart and win.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The wind blows 30 MPH *ALL DAY*.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

fatbass said:


> I bet on someone elses gambled fart and win.


Why would you hate that? You won!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > I bet on someone elses gambled fart and win.
> ...


That would all depend on who's truck you were in at the time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


Loke, you crack me up. Good reasoning


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sit down for a dump, wipe, get up to wash hands and have to repeat.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I launch a snot rocket, and it flips up and sticks to my glasses.

Loke...you are one sick puppie!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Sit down for a dump, wipe, get up to wash hands and have to repeat.


Kind of the same, but I hate it when I take a shower, get nice and clean, dressed, and then all of a sudden have to take a dump.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Sit down for a dump, wipe, get up to wash hands and have to repeat.
> ...


Lol


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

the Broncos lose.

the Raiders win.

BYU wins.

Obama speaks.

It's hotter then about 80 degrees.

Hunting season is over.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

A rod gets slammed in the door/ stepped on/tossed in the sand.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

When I'm snuggled up with my wife watching a game or movie, and the dog crop dusts the place.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

It becomes apparent that I am getting old. Example: On a recent camping trip my wife and I decided to ride over to the other side of the mountain for a day of,fliy fishing. That morning as I was getting dressed I strapped on my gun belt as I usually do when I am in the outdoors. About mid day we stopped at a campground to use the John. As I unbuckled my gun belt to leave it in the truck I noticed that I had been packing my gun belt around all day but my gun was still on my bed,in the trailer. I hate getting old.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I hate getting old too campfire.

I also hate it when people pop their knuckles. What's up with that?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

When I leave the room to do something and then cant remember why I left the room in the first place


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Bax* said:


> When I leave the room to do something and then cant remember why I left the room in the first place


True sign of getting old, and your not that old.  Being in the room, knowing what you need to do, and then forgetting to do it. Now that sucks! :roll:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I reach into the cooler for a cold brew, pop the lid and take a sip and it's a soda! YUK!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I also hate it when people pop their knuckles. What's up with that?


Guilty!  Sorry, I have to or they get stiff. That's no good for the guitar and such. Ever since I was a kid, I've popped them. It takes a long time too. Every knuckle on every finger. :lol:

_____________

I really hate it when I'm about to land the biggest fish of my life and I get broken off by my alarm clock. The recurring kind.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

A 2 hour ER visit costs $1800 for a IV and a few tests.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

the **** Tapatalk ad pops up with every click on this increasingly maddening forum!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I am enjoying the oudoors and find this.......


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Your on a date or cuddled up and you have to fart. So you hold it and the problem compounds and you feel like your going to pop!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Bscuderi said:


> Your on a date or cuddled up and you have to fart. So you hold it and the problem compounds and you feel like your going to pop!


Don't worry. You can get her back when you're married. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Bscuderi said:
> 
> 
> > Your on a date or cuddled up and you have to fart. So you hold it and the problem compounds and you feel like your going to pop!
> ...


My wife is still regretting marrying me after she discovered how many bodily noises I can make :mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

If I pass gas its crude, but if my wife "slips one out" its cute. :?:


----------

